# Screen Printing Software



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I am wondering what type of software everyone uses...I have Photoshop and Illustrator CS

what other prepress software are you pro's using?

Quark , PageMaker , Preps , Trap Editor

any other preflight software?

Inked


----------



## IMAGESEPS (Dec 28, 2007)

i've never needed to use anything but Adobe Illustrator or Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

MS Paint for me.







Really though, photoshop, and illustrator. I always end up using photoshop for final layout for some reason. I guess I'm just more comfortable with it. Then again, I'm no pro


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

I use a vector program for line work(spot colors)....and photoshop to do the dots


----------



## FLAN (Apr 13, 2009)

i use indesing for my final out put.


----------



## Crowns (Jul 28, 2009)

Mainly Illustrator


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Corel Draw and Corel Photo Paint w/a bunch of Advanced Artist macros


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

I have photoshop, illustrator and macromedia freehand. We use photoshop for advanced graphics and freehand for vector. I have put multiple hours in illustrator and and hired graphic people who were well trained in illustrator and after a couple of months they have swapped over to freehand. Freehand is much easier to use , period. It handles graphics with a lot less steps. I know people will tell you that illustrator is better, I really think is is what ever program you learned on and are comfortable with. They quit making freehand when adobe bought macromedia. I guess I will use it until I can't use it any more. (I have been using it for 15 years, I have kept a copy of illustrator for at least 12. I just upgraded illustratro because customer send me illustrator files.)


----------



## a_C_18 (Oct 18, 2008)

signlab or illustrator for me


----------



## CenCoastDesigns (Feb 11, 2009)

Illustrator and Photoshop. 

Why InDesign for final output Flan?


----------



## stokguy (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow no Corel Draw users!!!??? Corel has a much easier learning curve, Besides I know all these adobe users are not buying all this software!!!! Most is downloaded fron the net. Most of the customers walk in with a flash drive with all adobe items. _ I also Have the full blown Adobe cs3 versions at a cost of 1450.00. Btw without updates this stuff gets old fast, lots of kinks and glitches._
_ I bought one of the very first systems made for this business by Vital Laser TYpe around 2 years before the first Desert Storm, the company went bankrupt 5 months later, that first setup was around 15,000.00, yikes! But I still like Corel the best much easier to learn. I have to straighten out over half of the files I get from clients who want to work in Adobe because most do not what they are doing._


----------



## FLAN (Apr 13, 2009)

well for me ,
I fell more control on print option.


----------



## SkankinRastaPunk (Jun 15, 2009)

I only use adobe products i absolutely hate corel draw besides I'm a mac user.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Adobe CS3 and Corel X4 suites. Use both company's products for raster and vector work. Each has something cool I like and use.


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

I use photoshop and corel... corel is much better when it comes to doing fonts...it never loses pixelation...unlike photoshop it loses it vector look and becomes blurry around the edges and the films do not come out as sharp compared to printing corel fonts.


----------



## dk8100 (Nov 20, 2008)

Inkscape and gimp work fine for me right now.


----------



## drunkswithapress (Jan 15, 2009)

millakilla58 said:


> corel is much better when it comes to doing fonts...it never loses pixelation...unlike photoshop it loses it vector look and becomes blurry around the edges and the films do not come out as sharp compared to printing corel fonts.


This is correct, but it might be due to the fact i am using an inkjet printer. I use Photoshop for everything, it's all i have, and i'm knowledgeable with it to an extent.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

CorelDraw fan here been using since version 5. currently using version x4..


----------



## BRoeAZ (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm a CorelDraw user as well, started with it's first version. I use it for all my vector work and layouts. I like to add other features that Photoshop offers, if I'm combining both raster and vector in my design. I haven't upgraded either one in a long time,(CorelDraw 10 and Photoshop 7) both work great for the work I do, but haven't upgraded mostly out of fear my rip program that I use to print my seperations, won't work anymore and the company I bought it from, is now no longer in business. Had an awful time when I upgraded to these versions and windows xp. So going with the old adage: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!" lol


----------



## SkankinRastaPunk (Jun 15, 2009)

photoshop fonts always come out clear for me you cant rasterize the text layer and then resize it and expect it to be quality.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

millakilla58 said:


> I use photoshop and corel... corel is much better when it comes to doing fonts...it never loses pixelation...unlike photoshop it loses it vector look and becomes blurry around the edges and the films do not come out as sharp compared to printing corel fonts.


 Tadd, something is wrong, you should not have any issues with text having pixelated edges in Photoshop. Even if you rasterize the text, you still should have clean crisp edges if you are at full size 300 dpi.


----------



## georgeorge (Jan 15, 2010)

for me i use CorelDRAW for line art and Photoshop for image Color Separation (CMYK).


----------



## yotnebz (Nov 23, 2012)

hi im bentoy, im a newbie here,,just wondering where can i buy this stuff., this corel draw and photoshop? how much?...tanx in advance


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Mostly Illustrator since Photoshop doesn't really create vector graphics. Then upload all artwork into Printavo.


----------



## blipjc (Nov 20, 2012)

Adobe Master Collection CS5. (I wish they would bring back SteamLine. I hate LiveTrace)


----------



## Paulprint (Jul 19, 2013)

Old thread but it pops up in search so I'll chime in! 

For mainstream software, stick with Adobe stuff hands down. Can't go wrong with Illustrator and Photoshop. Especially if ever looking for a job somewhere as these are universally accepted and used, unlike Corel. Have yet to see Corel being used that often, if at all at any big shop. It's usually Illustrator and Photoshop.

For color separations, UltraSeps is the clear winner here. It does everything and the results are very good. Better than anything else out there by a long shot. Plus it runs in Photoshop which is a major plus as Photoshop has every tool under the sun to make adjustments easy both before and after sepping.

On RIP's it's AccuRip or nothing. Very clean and easy to use RIP that does a great job. Yes, FilmMaker is good but not quite as good and can be somewhat annoying. The big rub against FilmMaker is it doesn't run with a Macintosh which is almost unbelievable. That's another reason to avoid it as it leads me to believe its not being actively maintained.

And there ya have it folks!


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

stokguy said:


> Wow no Corel Draw users!!!??? Corel has a much easier learning curve, Besides I know all these adobe users are not buying all this software!!!! Most is downloaded fron the net. Most of the customers walk in with a flash drive with all adobe items. _ I also Have the full blown Adobe cs3 versions at a cost of 1450.00. Btw without updates this stuff gets old fast, lots of kinks and glitches._
> _ I bought one of the very first systems made for this business by Vital Laser TYpe around 2 years before the first Desert Storm, the company went bankrupt 5 months later, that first setup was around 15,000.00, yikes! But I still like Corel the best much easier to learn. I have to straighten out over half of the files I get from clients who want to work in Adobe because most do not what they are doing._


 I've been using Corel for 10 years and have become very proficient with the program.
. Every time I upgrade I swear I'll never buy it again.
There is always an issue with crashes and some dumb [email protected]@ programmer at Corel thinks its cool to changes function properties just to confuse previous owner. 
When I contact support with an issue the first thing they want to do is sell you the latest version.
We just upgraded to 2017 and when I Publish to PDF inside Corel and try to open the program inside Corel the file shows corrupt. Yet I call call support and they want me to buy the latest version, why the f#@% would I want to upgrade if this version doesn't work properly and when I ask this of support all I get is , "I understand."
My son is old enough to work with us now and I purchased PS and Illustrator for him to learn since he uses it in school. When he asks about Corel I discourage him.
Corel is unstable compared to PS and Illustrator and the support sucks. Oh just try and dump the program, re-load it and it will work fine the Corel tech always says. 
I say BS!!! I'm too old to learn a new program but if my son goes to the dark side I'll rip out his computer and smash it.


----------

